# Massey Ferguson MF 14 lawn tractor



## Michael Lee Wolfgang (Jun 17, 2019)

I have a 1972-76 Massey Ferguson I am trying to restore I am trying to find donor tractors or parts I didn't think it was going to be that hard to find is my tractor that rare?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice looking tractor no doubt. Probably not going to be as prolific as a John Deere, but I'm sure they are out there. Have you scoured ebay, or advertised / looked on craigslist?


----------



## Michael Lee Wolfgang (Jun 17, 2019)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Nice looking tractor no doubt. Probably not going to be as prolific as a John Deere, but I'm sure they are out there. Have you scoured ebay, or advertised / looked on craigslist?


Yes I have looked, posted on Craigslist, Facebook, I have looked on eBay nothing I am not giving up.


----------

